# Adding a Program to Right Click New Sub-menu



## subroto_digit (Jun 16, 2008)

Dear All,

Please help me.

How can I add a program to right click -> new (sub menu)

I actually want to add the paint program to it, i.e. right click->new->paint

Thanks in advance


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 16, 2008)

Can't you post in the right section? Even the last thread by you was lying around in the wrong section.


----------



## subroto_digit (Jun 16, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Can't you post in the right section? Even the last thread by you was lying around in the wrong section.


 
Hi

I am new in this forum. Can you please help assist me reg. the right place to ask for such tutorials

Thanks

Subroto


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 16, 2008)

^Read the description below each section on the home page(www.thinkdigit.com/forum/index.php)


----------

